# Multiple Probe Thermometers ??



## oregon smoker

i have found two thermometerss with two probes, and as i recall going thru some posts it appears there are units in the pics with multiple (as many as 6??) probes.

does anyone have one or an opinion on this subject? i suppose i could just stack duals like i have been doing with my singles if this becomes my only option.

thanks for your help with this.

Tom


----------



## roller

I have never seen any with 6 but someone with that knowledge will be along shortly...


----------



## meateater

I've only seen two probes on a single unit, some members use multiple units amnybe that was what you seen.


----------



## oregon smoker

Thanks Guys,

i was using 6 as an example. i know i have seen something hanging by smokers in some off the pictures posted over time and as usual it was not my focus then the "Q" was and now that it is I cant remember which posts i had seen them.

Tom


----------



## dreadylock

i've seen one with 4 probes
[h1]The Companion Group CC4073 Steak Station Digital Meat Thermometer[/h1]
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Charcoal-...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems













multi probe_.jpg



__ dreadylock
__ Mar 12, 2014






is this a good one for smoking ? as most meat temp is 165


----------



## munkiestyle

I have the above mentioned 4 probe thermometer and only use it for steaks on the grill. It doesn't actually show the temp of the probes. It shows RARE MED WELL to indicate the doneness of the meat with 170° being the max temp.  There are 3 bars within each temp zone indicating the progression through each zone as well.













20140529_224053.jpg



__ munkiestyle
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## chestnutbloom

Yikes!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I've never seen a quality thermo with more than 2 probes. I have a maverick 733, and an igrill. That's 4 probes total. No reason the manufactures of these thermos can add more probes other than they want you to buy more than one. Gotta pay to play I guess.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I stand corrected! Just looked at my email and the igrill2 can use up to 4 probes!! $99 is a good price for a 4 probe thermo!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I stand corrected! Just looked at my email and the igrill2 can use up to 4 probes!! $99 is a good price for a 4 probe thermo!


It only comes with 2 meat probes. You have to buy the additional probes @ $25 a piece. I wish they'd include the ambient probe and one meat probe, not 2 meat probes. I have the iGrill and it has performed for me flawlessly. I am going to order the iGrill2 but I want to wait and see come reviews first.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I love my igrill. It works every bit as good as a maverick. With that said I just bought a new maverick 733 a month ago.... Damn!! I'd love the new igrill 2!

And yeah I saw it only comes with 2 probes. That's a bummer at the $99 price point.


----------



## munkiestyle

It sounds like the igrill2 only works on ios. I'm on android... I hate when they do that. The temp graphing would be nice to see. And for the unit and 4 probes it would cost the same as 2 mavrick 733s which is what I am debating adding to my collection of smoking toys.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yeah unfortunately they only work with iOS devices. I have a maverick 733, and an igrill and they are both great and worth the money.


----------



## dreadylock

I read that they now work with android

and i plan to get one just need wifey approval

edit: also you control more than one igrill devices

[h3]Connect Multiple iGrills[/h3]
The iDevices Connected app allows you to monitor multiple iGrills simultaneously. Track different meats on your grill or smoker with multiple iGrillmini units or hook one up with your grill and another with your smoker. Create your own iGrill arsenal!


----------

